# Sexless



## Deleted member 14481 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hey all,

So, in relations to this being the sex and relationship section let's talk about the sexless and the relationship-less.

Things just don't seem to be going right for in the sexual relations world. Homebums always trying to fuck me while all the decent people (or so I think) are just not into me, sexually. Either it's like having sex with their family member or I'm too friendly-familiar. My standards are one thing in my way.

I also have a fear of STDs. I can't get an STD. MY LIFE WOULD RUINED NO MATTER WHAT IT WAS.

I know I'm not the only one not having sex for any or no reason. Why are you not having sex or in a relationship?​


----------



## spectacular (Dec 10, 2015)

Sex is complicated and causes me to get into tangles with people when I just want to get the fuck away as soon as possible. But no. Sex can be used as a weapon and commonly.is. Sex can be amazing but I've cum like once in the last 4 years and I've had like 6 sexual partners in that time. I feel like I'm on the verge of putting sex on the back burner at this time. After I free myself from the current mess I'm in. If I do. People are fucking crazy and so am I and its boring being clean cut and free but at the same time a lot more comfortable. But that's arguable too. Who da fuck knows


----------



## shred till yer dead (Dec 11, 2015)

ok i understand how it can be hard to find a partner worthwhile when youre on the road but there honestly are plenty of worthy people out there (weather girl or guy) explore the local dive bars (usualy will even let you put your pack behind the bar) these seriously are some of the best places to find "another" they usualy figure youre already in the bar most outsiders wouldnt so youre already in (to an extent) now all you have to do is just be yourself make them laugh who cares dance or something and next thing you know you have "someone" else to enjoy you night together.


but make sure you are just as down as they are... or if it dosent feel right obviously this is not the partner for you


----------



## tobepxt (Dec 11, 2015)

homebums tryin' ta fuck everybody someway or another, am i rite?

but seriously. (as serious as i can be). Not everybody wants ta fuck... i don't have an interest in sex. it just doesn't click with me. That is why its not something I think about on the road or in general life really. 

Most people don't believe it and wanna take that as a challenge or something, which it shouldn't be. Its effected plenty of relationships too because apparently if you find someone you care about and want to be with you are supposed to fuck them at some point or else they think you hate them (often even when you've been open from the start about it). i'm not attracted to folks cos of their genitalia. I just wanna explore the world around me with people who are awesome and have mutual respect for one another. (relationships can be romantic as fuck without flying dicks and open legs.) I do respect folks in there desire to fulfill something they need, but I guess it's something i don't have a full understanding of or a personal desire for and don't like being a meat puppet. There are plenty of other things id rather be doing. I have a million projects I'd rather be working on anyway. 

TL;DR: This is the thread where i probably make a fool of myself and will probably cut the number of people who send messages wanting to "travel" with me in half, but to hell with 'em.


----------



## shred till yer dead (Dec 11, 2015)

ok ok i get you i guess i started on the wrong foot in my last post but if your not looking for sex then dont worry about it... there have been times when i will realy lock down and just TRAVEL for myself and seperate from the rest of scociety... exactly what the word means youre a guy the switch CAN go off and you can make it without a partner but thats something you have to decide if youre looking for a relationship sex or not (for you) it sometimes matters to the other but again thats something you have to work out with them (if youre pursuing the relationship) but if not just keep going and think about the only person that matters at the moment (you) and dont worry about the company or pleasure of another


----------



## Odin (Dec 11, 2015)

Taking the total mystery of life into account.

I Batman, shall quote my Butler, Alfred.

_I hold it true, whate'er befall;
I feel it when I sorrow most;
'Tis better to have loved and lost
Than never to have loved at all._



Overall.

I'm at a place in life where I decided I don't really have a problem being abstinent if I don't have a real connection. I value intimacy, laughter, kindness and happiness more than just getting a shag in for the fuck of it. 

Better for both parties anyway.

I can just get a grip instead and save some poor girls Vagie Mc Muffin Oy' Vay Vay aka the Cooter... the trouble of me Grunting, Honking, and Thrusting without rhythm.::wtf::


----------



## landpirate (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm not in a relationship or looking for one because I'm basically being as selfish as I can right now. I'm only thinking about what I want to do and where I want to go.

This might sound like I'm a total bitch, but it's what I need to be doing to sort my head out. I find living with myself and my own thoughts and feelings hard enough without having to take into account somebody else's. My last relationship has totally fucked me up, so to be honest at the moment I don't feel like there are any good guys out there anymore. I'd rather concentrate on being 100% certain about who I am before I even entertain the idea of a relationship.

I'm also working really hard on having amazing friendships with people. I've neglected that over the past few years and its stupid because actually they're the ones who'll be there when the boyfriend/girlfriend thing goes tits up.


----------



## OstrichJockey (Dec 11, 2015)

I think we are all inclined to want sex. I mean, can't help but to: every action of every living entity ever is driven by the need to procreate and propagate life. No one is sexless in that aspect.

We can choose to not procreate, of course, but that doesnt change our psychology. Since we are driven by sex, having a strictly abstinent philosophy could lead to a more introverted lifestyle which would make the traveler lifestyle more difficult than need be.

I think of it as a reason (for me) to get up everyday, stay positive, befriend people that you may not share common interests with, stay social and stay an asset to humanity of decent potency in general. It helps me keep the mindset that I must have to persist, or even excell in my personal ideology of a traveling lifestyle.

Of course, some people may look down on a person with a different lifestyle than them and some only look to capitalize on your situation. Then there are people who are sincerely without any needs, desires or expectations from you that you simply can relate with on an instinctual level. It's like, we're not really much different from anyone. We have different personalities but we all think the same. Even Batman takes shits. If a person doesn't have a predisposed distaste for you, love them and they will love back. Be transparent and up front with your intentions to someone and they will vibe with you.

I personally strive for strong friendships and sexual relationships more than romantic relationships because it's not practical to pull someone into my lifestyle and hope they will hit the ground running.

So, thats enough sleepless rambling for todaaay...


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 11, 2015)

If you listen to the late great Michael Jackson, it isn't all about sex...it's all about orgasms!

Just beat it.


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 11, 2015)

Just chiming in to say that it is much like anything else in life - sometimes it is the greatest and other times - it is more trouble than it's worth.

@Inuyoujo I agree with the sentiment of upholding your standards. It is not so much IN your way as you stated though..it is simply - your way - I have been very picky ever since losing my virginity at 15, i.e. having sex with 1 out of 6 people when the opportunity was there over the years... Quality > Quantity. At the end of the day it is better to have no STD and 'less experience' lol

@tobepxt i would rather travel with you any day of the week than with someone who is sex-obsessed...it is enough to be in this body


----------



## Waldorf (Dec 14, 2015)

Now that im back in my home in my little valley tucked away in the northeast Appalachians, one of the huge bonuses is being able to find consistency in my sex life, im a pretty good looking guy, or at least thats what woman tell me, but regardless, stability bring more sex, unless youre rich, than you can be a dirty traveler tet still find someone.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 20, 2015)

I havent been in a relationship for a long time because I have been seriously fucked (Figuratively) by a couple women that I was dearly in love with. One of the relationships was 7 years. It has really made me not able to trust women. I know not all women are fucked up, but I cant help the fact that it has fucked me up. But ya, having standards like what you are saying is really gonna get in yer way, and its kinda fucked up to think like that in the first place to be honest. If you have a bond with someone, it shouldnt matter if it is a homebum or not. "Standards" is what is fucking up the sexual culture in this country. Some standards are good to have and will probably keep you healthy, and not gross to alot of other people. But your life is defiantly NOT going to be ruined if you catch the clap.

"The only way I would be able to be with you is if you promise me you would never die. If you can promise me that, I would make love to you right now...."

"I PROMISE, I WILL NEVER DIE...."

And so begins the best sex scene a movie has ever produced.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Jan 11, 2016)

Sex is always on my mind, and I don't muchly doubt I could get it if I REALLY wanted it. I think i'm somewhat in the same boat, OP, where the people i'm not interested in might be interested in me, and vice versa... That, and how i'm only around home for maybe half the year (at the moment that is). Girls generally aren't into guys who aren't always goign to be around, and the traveler girls never seem to be attracted to me! Hah! It kinda sucks how it's mostly normalish girls that end up fancying me, while those crazy hobo types just brush me off. 

I am a pretty hermit-like guy, though. I really like my alone time, and would much rather be with my dog 90% of the time, than a (human) girl. I don't see it as right to put the time and effort into getting sex, usually. I don't want to lead a girl on in thinking there could be more, when most of the time there isn't a chance. And I don't want to spend so much potential alone time in the pursuit of sex. 

I might get laid once a year. 2015 was.... zero, actually. Hah. I dunno. I'll do a friends with benefits thing or a one night stand if she's a cool person, but it never really happens.

More time to read, to contemplate, to gather my thoughts for the next journey. I'll meet another cool girl some day. Whatever.


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Jan 15, 2016)

i have had gonorrhea a few times and yes even in my throat because i love oral sex on a girl. it was treated. i still perform oral sex because i enjoy it as i love the smell and taste of pussy. i will die one day. i don't care about the bumps and bruises in life. bring 'em on. it's the cost of living and enjoying. at most i will get this bug again but not hiv. for that reason, i do not ever have intercourse as i hate using condoms. i am much older now (will be 40 soon) but in my 20s, i simply used porn as sex was just too expensive (to go on dates or prostitutes).

in my 30s, i did do dating but getting sex out of the date was an annoying chore. i once dated this girl with who i had raw intercourse and i simply couldn't orgasm because her body was almost like a man. full 100% flat chest with no curves on the hips. the girls who did have amazing bodies were stuck up snobs. at some point i realized that i rather just buy the sex outright as it is cheaper, and i can choose the race/weight/height/hairy bush/my sexual fetishes on tap with no judgements.

therefore nowadays i just use porn or maybe will call over a girl for a gfe session at a good price. i don't do the dating thing (i can't afford it) and i really don't like when i am judged. with a call girl i am extremely blunt. last time i had a pretty college girl and as soon as we started i told her that i want her to lie down on her stomach so i can lick her asshole and then that i want her in the shower and i want her to piss in my mouth. nasty? whatever. it was just business. no judgements (this is important) and i paid for the service so she would leave without feeling i owed her something (no woman gives up sex without taking something in return - don't kid yourself and i can't blame her, it's a give and take world). i am very factual about things in life. i try to look at it from all points of view. i have set my life up now in a way that works as best as possible regarding sex. i have no idea how ppl. go without sex for weeks or months. i still enjoy it one way or another almost daily at my age. this is one pleasure i will sadly have to say goodbye to once i enter my mid 40s and 50s as that testosterone drop is totally going to destroy any chance of a good erection.

sexless? nope. not me.


----------

